# Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help



## MyFastIsRed (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a pair of Ziza LED City Lights and started to install them today. 
I got all the way to here, where I removed the city light and I removed the stock bulb but for some reason can't fit the ziza lights in the bulbs location







what am I doing wrong?


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (MyFastIsRed)*

I just did this mod myself, once I figured out which light to pull they went in without issue...but the Ziza ends were tight to push into the factory receptacles on the wiring harness. So before I pushed them all the way in, I tested the LEDs as they will only work one way.
Is the issue that they don't fit into the light receptacles, or that once attached to the wiring harness they won't fit into the light housing?


----------



## MyFastIsRed (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (mpitfield)*

I can't seem to get them to fit into the light receptacles


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (MyFastIsRed)*

Assuming you're working on the correct bulb, which looks correct from the pic, the one on the outside that is perpendicular to the car and pulls out of the housing without being turned. Then it may just be a tight fit as was mine, if so push it in just enough to test the bulb, then once confirmed in the correct way push it all the way in...as I said mine were very tight!


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (MyFastIsRed)*

Hey MyFast,
I tried to help out another dubber this evening who I sold an extra pair of the Ziza led city lights, and we had the same issue.
From what I could tell, in the dark, the contacts in the factory receptacles are a too tight so they need to be spread out a little. I think it would also help if the ends of the new Ziza plugs were filed down to a taper to help spread out the contacts when inserted.


----------



## MyFastIsRed (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (mpitfield)*

hey thanks for all the tips and help, with a few tweeks I was able to get them to fit snug, here are some pics


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ziza led city light install on a 08 MKV GTI need help (MyFastIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyFastIsRed* »_hey thanks for all the tips and help, with a few tweeks I was able to get them to fit snug...

Hey MyFast,
Glad to hear they worked out for you, looks great!


----------

